# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA Spring/Summer Training Schedule!



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is the Training schedule for spring/summer 2010. Please keep in mind that I will do my best to keep to these dates, but subject material may change as needed for those who attend. Locations may change also. Please check the group site for updates or call me. 

If you have equipment (I.E. launchers, Homers, etc.) please bring it. I will bring my Homers for club use. 
You are responsible to provide or arrange for your dog's kill birds. (I can order birds for you if wish. Call me) All game birds need to be banded in compliance with Utah State Law.

Willard training will meet along the road at the field area. 

Lee Kay training will meet at the first gate (across from the salvage yard). Then set up at the West end of the big pond on the North side of the unit. If you are late you will need to get your own key. Lee Kay requires steel shot.

I have not checked for conflicts with other training area users. We may have to alter our plans due to planned events by other clubs. (If you know of a conflict, let me know asap)

Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA training is provided as a benefit for club members. If you need to join or renew, bring your dues payment($35) to the training and I will hook you up. Guests are welcome and may attend one training date of your choice. 

Apr 10th 8AM @ Lee Kay - NA test overview and expectations, Handling for confirmation, Intro to Water, Intro to Track, Intro to FF(packing), Walking at Heel, Equipment overview.

Apr 24th 8AM @ Willard - Utility Test Overview and expectations, Packing, Whoa, Intro to Retrieve by Drag (duck drag), Intro to Duck Search, Use of E-collar

May 15th ,Cancelled( rescheduled May 22nd) - Join us at the NSTRA trial in Howell.

May 22nd 830Am @ Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson Ut - Intro to Long Retrieve, Intro to Heeling Course, Field work.


June 5th 7AM @ Willard - Drills TBA
June 26th 7AM @ Lee Kay - Drills TBA

(Tenative dates)
July 10th 7AM @ Willard - Drills TBA
July 31st 7AM @ Lee Kay - Drills TBA

August 14th 7AM @ Willard - Drills TBA
August 28th 7AM @ Lee Kay - Drills TBA

Sept 4th (?) 

I would also like to have a BBQ at my place one night 
and there may be additional dates in Cache valley after the snow melts


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Can I come and hang out and learn a few things even though I don't have a dog yet? I need to do some training with my lab until the bearded lady comes I can work on him after. By the way Donner, can you hurry your dog up. I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Can I come and hang out and learn a few things even though I don't have a dog yet? I need to do some training with my lab until the bearded lady comes I can work on him after.


Yes!
We've got room for your lab, Bring him!


----------



## mtnlabs01 (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you know at NURC has a field trail on May 14-16 2010 at the Lee Kay gourds.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

mtnlabs01 said:


> Do you know at NURC has a field trail on May 14-16 2010 at the Lee Kay gourds.


Is there enough room for our group or do I need to reschedule?


----------



## mtnlabs01 (Apr 9, 2010)

The grounds are closed to training when the test is going on.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

No problem we will take it somewhere else.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

mtnlabs01 said:


> The grounds are closed to training when the test is going on.


Can you please explain to me why the entire grounds are closed during a test or trial??
There is enough room that people training would never interfere with the test....


----------



## mtnlabs01 (Apr 9, 2010)

It is a A.K.C. rule. The ground have been closed when the tests are going on, Lee kay center is the one that the club deal with on this.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

mtnlabs01 said:


> It is a A.K.C. rule. The ground have been closed when the tests are going on, Lee kay center is the one that the club deal with on this.


You guys never even make it around to the north end, why does the whole thing have to be closed???
You do not shut down the entire Unitas when there is a trial up there...


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

May 15th training has been cancelled due to conflict with the NSTRA trial in Howell.

We have rescheduled- on May22 Bwood will be hosting this training day at Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a reminder. Training this Saturday May 22nd @ Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson (Cache Valley) If you are interested please contact Me or Bwood.


----------

